# Whats your Favorite thing to hunt? (poll)



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Whats your favorite thing to hunt?*​
Deer2630.59%Pheasant910.59%Ducks2124.71%Geese2327.06%Turkey22.35%Predator/Varment44.71%


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well just wondering what everybodies favorite thing is to hunt as for me

GEESE all the way!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would have to say geese also, but turkeys get a really close second


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah same man but those geese honking and flying over your heads and setting there wings theres nothing like it....... :beer:


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

Uhmmm, pronghorn isn't one of the choices so I didn't vote. :wink:


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

For me it's more about what type of hunting. My favorite is to hunt while moving. Doing a push for deer or pheasants or stalking on elk or antelope. I just like the thrill of a deer or pheasant busting from cover at close range in a slough or tree row. Any thing that make my heart pump and scare the hell out of me. Plus the added advantage of watching dogs work just brings it to a whole new level.

I still love to goose hunt but not near as much as I used to.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Geese is my favorite. I like it because I really feel I have accomplished something when they come into my decoys and to my calling. The other reason that I like it so well is because you can do it all year long. Deer season can be over with one squeeze of the trigger. Upland game would be second on my list since it can be done all season and it is a thrill when they get up but I don't feel I have accomplished as much as when the geese come into the decoys.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Ill take a strap full of green heads anyday over anything else. I love geese as well but something about that green in your face gets me going :beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Ducks. Got to love when Mallards are cupped with feet down!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I had more fun hunting grouse and partridge this year than pheasant...quickly moving sharptails up to a close #2 next to Pheasants...maybe next year the king will be dethroned?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Predators


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Upland all the way...I just love watching my dog work.

I've never been in on a good field hunt for ducks/geese, but I think this would be fun to try.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Big mule deer hands down.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

anything with antlers


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

For me it's this order

Geese
Deer
Pheasants
Ducks
Grouse and Partridge


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

greenheadfallon said:


> Ducks. Got to love when Mallards are cupped with feet down!


DuCkS!!!

Cupped and Committed, Baby!


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Anything and Everything that FLIES! I also like to hunt big game but my favorite is watching my dogs work.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

Voted for pheasants because there was no general upland category.

Upland bird hunting is by far my favorite because of the dogs. The species of bird isn't as important to me, and I'm more of an opportunist from year to year based upon populations (i.e. lots of sharpies means I'm a grouse hunter).


----------



## bubba682 (Jan 3, 2006)

Geese for me,but i shore would like to get a shot at a bull moose. :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Use to be the ladies but since I am happily married now I have to go with my geese.

I will say the pheasants are coming in a very close second. I can honestly say the chest area around my heart hurt the other day after my hunt. Those birds flushing a foot away from me had my jumping every time. I am surprised my people don't have heart attacks out pheasant hunting.


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

would anyone like to trade a goose hunt for a pheasant hunt? have never hunted geese and would like to try.


----------

